# Great sale this Sunday!



## Love'demMeeces (Mar 26, 2014)

I just wanted to announce that I'm excited about the PetCo aquarium sale beginning March 30th. They're selling glass tanks for $1 per gallon. Now I can upgrade my girls to a 20L from the 10.


----------

